# craigslist lighting deal



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the 8x54 version of this on my 72g bowfront and it's great. If anyone needs lighting, this is a good choice, and an excellent price!. 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1635262152.html


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I thought 10k and atinic bulbs are not good for fresh water?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I use 10k in many of my tanks. It's very white, but not yet to the blue spectrum. It's a matter of preference, I've introduced some 6500 and pink plant bulbs into some of my tanks. 

Actinic are for coral, and while I think the blue would be useful to the plants, it's no good to look at. Realistically, you would replace all the bulbs in this anyway, as you want to replace them every 6-12 months to keep the intensity up (after 1 year, the average florescent has lost 30-50% of its intensity.) 

I have info at home on where I buy my bulbs online. I think I found a place with the plant bulbs for a surprisingly good price. Make sure anywhere you order from will pack them well though, as I've had lots of breakage in shipping. But usually the place will send new ones to replace them and it still beats any local price/selection you will find. 

You can get 6500k T5s at Home Depot by the case for a pretty good price. I use those as my standard bulbs in that fixture. 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is another, 24" fixtures this time:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/1638699359.html


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Actinic promotes algae, I also use 10k in some of my tanks and I like it.


----------

